# Zero Reset Delay



## Ceej0103 (Mar 27, 2022)

I have some higher-end mitutoyo digital dial indicators I picked up at an auction. I love them. But it irritates me to hell that there’s no delay between triggering a zero using the origin button and the unit actually establishing the origin. Without fail, the pressure it takes to push the button causes the unit to read +\- and not actually 0.0000. The pressure required to turn the fine adjust on my magnetic holder also results in it being nearly impossible to establish a true 0.0000 origin. If I’m mounted to the mill, no problem, use the mill’s X, Y, Z to get me to a zero origin. But sometimes the base is mounted to a surface that has no fine adjustment.

Is there a mag base/arm out there that has the holding power and fine adjustment capabilities to help me out here?  I’m using some bargain bases from Amazon made by Clockwise.


----------



## mksj (Mar 27, 2022)

Noga make fine adjustment holders that attaches to indicators, there are also bases with fine adjustment (I use both types). One could also modify the magnetic base with a fine thread adjustment similar to below.


----------



## Ceej0103 (Mar 28, 2022)

mksj said:


> Noga make fine adjustment holders that attaches to indicators, there are also bases with fine adjustment (I use both types). One could also modify the magnetic base with a fine thread adjustment similar to below.
> View attachment 401968



Thanks, I'll look in to acquiring some higher quality bases.


----------

